# What song is stuck in your head?



## ttanner2005 (Jun 3, 2013)

I woke up this morning to Emeli Sande "Next to Me", and it has been stuck in my head the rest of the morning.  I do love the song though.


----------



## amoxirat (Jun 3, 2013)

It came on the radio, and now I can't get Meat Loaf's "Two Out of Three Ain't Bad" out of my head.

D:


----------



## angie007 (Jun 3, 2013)

After watching 'Ring Of Fire' TV movie can't seem to shake that song by the same title.


----------



## Yukiko (Jun 4, 2013)

Since I am on a song run, quite a few....

Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom (Funny thing is U discovered this yesterday, and I heard it before. I was so happy I found it. I loved this song)

Yuksek - Extraball (Was on an extra video at my local AMV contest)

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive (Was on a winning video at my local AMV contest)

Lauren Aquilina - King (Was on a winning video at my local AMV contest)

IAMX - Kiss and Swallow (Pandora run-in yesterday)

Blink 182 - Stay Together for the Kids (Recently was looking at hit songs of X year, and this one rushed back to me fast)

....Yeah, I have a lot in my head that cycle in and out and back in again.


----------



## missxtinaaa (Jun 5, 2013)

the race- Thirty Seconds To Mars!


----------



## missxtinaaa (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I am on a song run, quite a few....
> 
> ...


it happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 5, 2013)

Almost Home by Mariah Carey


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 5, 2013)

Face down by red jumpsuit apparatus


----------



## daisyyflower (Jun 6, 2013)

Wannabe by the spice girls thanks to Americas Got Talent lol


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

dark side of me - coheed and cambria


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 8, 2013)

> Face down by red jumpsuit apparatus


 That's on my iPhone!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 8, 2013)

The Other Side by Jason Derulo


----------



## MermaidHime (Jun 13, 2013)

Right now it's "Fast In My Car" by Paramore. I haven't even listened to it for a few days.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 13, 2013)

kiss me by ed sheeran...i woke up with it in my head for the past few days, and last night i had a dream where it was playing...pretty song but come on..lol


----------



## Yukiko (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MermaidHime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now it's "Fast In My Car" by Paramore. I haven't even listened to it for a few days.


 
Never heard, but I like Paramore. I get them quite a bit when I am on Pandora (As well as Flyleaf, Within Temptation, Nightwish, and other great similar bands)....  Good taste. I'll have to give that one a listen.


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 13, 2013)

I've had a tv theme song stuck in my head for about a week now. It's the theme song to Ivestigation Discvovery's Saturday Night Seduction shows. I finally looked it up and heard the whole song and its amazeballs. It's "kill of the night" by Gin Whigmore


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 13, 2013)

> > Face down by red jumpsuit apparatus
> 
> 
> That's on my iPhone!


 Tis a great song!


----------



## lovelycandygurl (Jun 16, 2013)

4minute's ì´ë¦„ì´ ë¨¸ì˜ˆìš”? (What's Your Name?). omg. it's so addicting.


----------



## Yukiko (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelycandygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4minute's ì´ë¦„ì´ ë¨¸ì˜ˆìš”? (What's Your Name?). omg. it's so addicting.


 
That's Korean Music for you. Ever see Abracadabra from The Brown Eyed Girls?..... The video alone is hypnotizing, the choreography and hip swaying to the music.


----------



## hardystella (Jun 17, 2013)

"Call me may be" like the most.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 17, 2013)

Runaway by Avril Lavigne.


----------



## flawlessme06 (Jun 25, 2013)

Clown by Emili Sande


----------



## ArtisticFaerie (Jun 25, 2013)

White Me In Black Me Out by Helalyn Flowers


----------



## Kavita000 (Oct 25, 2013)

The song "A drop in the ocean" from the serial "The vampire diaries" is stuck in my mind. I really love this song.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 26, 2013)

Lay Your Hands on Me by Bon Jovi


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 27, 2013)

Zedd "Clarity"


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 27, 2013)

Pieces by Sum 41


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 28, 2013)

These Evil Things- The Meteors


----------



## page5 (Oct 28, 2013)

My kids were watching Malcolm in the Middle reruns yesterday . . . "_You're Not The Boss of Me Now, You're Not The Boss of Me Now . . . "_


----------



## lovesdogs (Oct 29, 2013)

Mercy by Duffy


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lorde "Royals"


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 4, 2013)

ohmigosh Lorde "Royals" is constantly playing in my head, my car, and my apartment... all in all, I cant get enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesdogs (Nov 9, 2013)

Blurred lines.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 13, 2013)

Poison Lips by Vitalic


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 22, 2013)

Goodbye by Glenn Morrison feat. Islove


----------



## saycrackagain (Dec 23, 2013)

This weekend it's been switching back and forth between Pompeii by Bastille and I Wish It Was Christmas Today (it doesn't help that Julian C and Jimmy F are on my "top 5 celebrities" list!!!) I'm really feeling those songs though, been playing them a lot on purpose too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Mar 15, 2014)

Ellie Goulding - Burn




 Soooo good!!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 15, 2014)

inexplicably, monday monday by the mamas and the papas.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 15, 2014)

Well...I do have three from paramore. Love them so much.... Ignorance Business in misery and also Still into you. I was just listening to all of their songs. So cool, I totally love their songs when they were more rocky, but I really still like them. Of course who wouldn't, right? I wish paramore were more like when they first came out, but i still really really like them, my all time favs along with linkin park.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 15, 2014)

It's fun to see the everyone's songs!

For the past few hours I've had Do I Wanna Know? by Arctic Monkeys stuck in my head.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtnee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well...I do have three from paramore. Love them so much....

Ignorance
Business in misery and also
Still into you.

I was just listening to all of their songs. So cool, I totally love their songs when they were more rocky, but I really still like them. Of course who wouldn't, right?

I wish paramore were more like when they first came out, but i still really really like them, my all time favs along with linkin park.
I love Paramore's old music!  Like you said I still like their new stuff but not as much as their first few albums.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 15, 2014)

Yay another fellow paramore-nian. Funny I know. What songs of theirs do you like?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 15, 2014)

When it rains - Paramore


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 15, 2014)

> When it rains - Paramore





> When it rains - Paramore


 Yay, I like that song. I have ain't it fun, by paramore!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 19, 2014)

Ella Mae Bowen -Holding Out For A Hero ... I am by no means a country fan but this song has been stuck in my head ever since I've seen the movie Footloose. It kind of calms me down and relaxes me lol


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 20, 2014)

What ever song my husband sings that ends up getting stuck in my head. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 23, 2014)

Stumbled on a couple cool songs this week:

Jose Gonzalez - Stay Alive - Heard this song at Starbucks the other day, and remembered it from the Walter Mitty soundtrack (also really liked that film).

Camera Obscura - Break It To You Gently - For some reason, I love the singer's voice.  It's really unique how she sings her melodies, too.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 23, 2014)

I've had afire love by end sheeran. I love end sheeran.


----------



## Animezing (Jun 26, 2014)

STORM♥ said:


> I've had afire love by end sheeran. I love end sheeran.


 

I want to love this comment a million times, but it only allows me to love it once - Not right! *crosses arms &amp; pouts*


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 26, 2014)

Animezing said:


> I want to love this comment a million times, but it only allows me to love it once - Not right! *crosses arms &amp; pouts*


Lol, I know what you mean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jun 26, 2014)

Right now I'm listening to GOLDHOUSE - Talk to me &amp; Last one you love.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 26, 2014)

At the moment I have ain't it fun by paramore, don't get me wrong, I like paramore, but this song is starting to aggrivate me as Ive had it in my head the whole day!!! Ugh! (@[email protected])


----------



## Wida (Jun 26, 2014)

I have had the the song from the opening credits of Orange is the New Black stuck in my head for days. It's driving me crazy as I don't care for the song. Ugh.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 26, 2014)

Right now I have the song "Fancy" by Iggy Azalea going through my head non-stop... it's driving me insane!! LOL But at least it's not that Lipgloss song that my 14 year son thinks is hilarious to sing to me to get it stuck in my head!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 26, 2014)

I've had Tal Bachman's She's So High stuck in my head since I heard it in a grocery store over a week ago. Just the chorus on repeat. Someone make it stop! Please! I've always hated that song.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 26, 2014)

I've had two

"Billion dollar babies, rotten little monster baby I adore you..." Alice Cooper

"Can't get you outta my head, boy you're all that I ever think about" Tori Amos (I think)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sabrina cartoon, intro music lol


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 26, 2014)

"I like to eat eat eat apples and bananaaaaas..." my little 19 month old son was trying to sing it today. It sounded more like "...eat eat eat balabanamamana... EAT EAT EAT! manalalalalaaaaa..."


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 31, 2014)

Just watched Divergent. When Trish (Shailene Woodley) zip lines...

I Need You - M83


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 1, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> Just watched Divergent. When Trish (Shailene Woodley) zip lines...
> 
> I Need You - M83


Great group; one of my favourites from France.  Saw them open for The Killers at the ACC a number of years back; cool stuff!


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 1, 2014)

happy b-day. ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 1, 2014)

MKTO "Classic"


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 6, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> Great group; one of my favourites from France.  Saw them open for The Killers at the ACC a number of years back; cool stuff!


I've never heard of them until Shazam. Must've been a cool show.


----------



## Animezing (Aug 6, 2014)

Break Free - Ariana Grande :wub:

Yup, stuck in my head... right where it belongs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :rotfl:


----------



## Lana S-t (Aug 6, 2014)

Hooked on a Feeling by Blue Swede...Thanks to The Guardians of the Galaxy Movie!!!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 8, 2014)

Feel it in my bones - Tiesto (feat. Tegan &amp; Sara)

Haven't heard this song in ages! Then I heard it blasting from a car on my way to yoga earlier this afternoon, and now it's...


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

"all the love in the world" - nine inch nails


----------



## ChemLady (Aug 10, 2014)

Go ninja go by Vanilla Ice. A friend mentioned it because of the new tMNT movie that is coming out.....we are no longer friends lol. It's just so catchy!


----------



## chelsea_gibeauty (Aug 16, 2014)

the man who can't be moved - The Script, this is really good song.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 16, 2014)

that reminds me I need to update my music playlist anyone know any really good dance / electro songs ?

I need a reallly good party playlist type a thing.


----------



## Animezing (Aug 27, 2014)

"So small" by Carrie Underwood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Could be stuck in my head, because I've had it on repeat for the past hour. :sdrop:


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 27, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> that reminds me I need to update my music playlist anyone know any really good dance / electro songs ?
> 
> I need a reallly good party playlist type a thing.


Yeah me too... But in the mean time, you can check out these artists to see what songs might move you.

Besides the usual Tiesto, Armin Van Buuren, Deadmau5 weekly (or so) new podcasts / tracks... You can give a listen to:

Stadiumx &amp; Muzzaik - Rollercraft

Morgan Page

Felix Cartal

3LAU

Bingo Players

Kaskade

Angry Man

John '00' Fleming

If you have any playlist suggestions for me, hey I am _all _ears...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 1, 2014)

Even though I'm listening to Paul Carrack's Don't Shed A Tear right now. I've got Steve Winwood's Valerie stuck in my head. I have for 2 days. Even though I keep listening to other songs.

Maybe I should just listen to Valerie to get it out. But, I'm afraid it'll get stuck more. LOL.


----------



## Stein (Apr 15, 2015)

Lady GAGA


----------



## Richelle3 (Apr 16, 2015)

POPOPOPOPOPO  POKER FACE~


----------



## francesca_lcr (May 1, 2015)

Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al, lol


----------



## bronzeandshimmer (Jul 13, 2015)

Wiz Khalifa - See You Again ft. Charlie Puth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgKAFK5djSk&amp;index=1&amp;list=PL55713C70BA91BD6E


----------



## MsKrystal (Jul 13, 2015)

"The Way" by: Ariana Grande. I heard it when I went out to eat and it's been stick ever since.


----------



## candylion (Jul 13, 2015)

ttanner2005 said:


> I woke up this morning to Emeli Sande "Next to Me", and it has been stuck in my head the rest of the morning.  I do love the song though.


My unforgettable song is &lt;I'm yours&gt; by Jason Mraz.


----------



## jennyjoy (Sep 9, 2015)

I can't stop listening to Imogen Heap.  It's not so much that just one song is stuck in my head, as most of her songs are stuck up there


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 9, 2015)

AMORPHIS-GREED


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 10, 2015)

Sound of Your Heart - Shawn Hook


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Oct 8, 2015)

Maneater by Hall &amp; Oates. Been on an 80's trip recently...


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Mar 6, 2016)

Photograph by Ed Sheeran.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ViperChiller (Apr 20, 2016)

makeupbyomar said:


> Almost Home by Mariah Carey


LOL this is me the last week.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Apr 29, 2016)

Listening to Photograph by Ed Sheeran.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## V.girl (Aug 23, 2016)

tinie tempah written in the stars, Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!!


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 25, 2016)

God is an astronaut-fragile


----------



## AmyPhil (Nov 1, 2017)

"Call me may be" is always a good song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryfink (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't remember where it from, by it's song about little girl, and i think it's from faamous cartoon..but i can't remember


----------

